# Need a new fly reel...which one should I get?



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking at getting back into the game of flyfishing and need an upgrade from the plastic reel that I started out with. Ive been looking at the Allen Alpha III and the Lamson Liquid 3 pack (includes extra spools) both are $159. I am leaning more towards the allen because it is a machined reel as opposed to die cast but I will need at least on extra spool. Does anyone have any experience or opinons with either of these reels. I am looking a staying in the $100 to $150 neighborhood which I have obiviously already busted, but if any of you have a diffrent reel that you think would suit me well please let me know.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are both the Alpha III and the Liquid reels


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Go with the Allen. Hands down some of the best customer service in the business. Plus, have you read the hundreds of reviews on the new Alpha series? I think the consensus of all the people who have fished it speaks for itself. Good luck with whatever decision you do decide to make man!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

if all else fails, get an orvis battenkill...great lower end reel, very simple very durable cheap spools


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Allen. Amazing customer service. I haven't used the Alpha series yet, I'm using the Kraken and have nothing but good things to say about it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Lamson has been around for years....never heard of an Allen


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys!!! Im leaning hard towards the Alpha III


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Have not used an Allen, but folks seem to like them and they come in cool colors . 

I've been fishing a Lamson Konic for about 3-4 years in the salt now w/no issues and I love the drag on that reel. 

I have to say I also fish a Orvis Battenkill that has needed repair twice now shortly after purchasing, and the drag system just plan sucks IMO :yes:. Maybe I got a lemon w/that one, but I'd never get another :no:. 

I want a Lamson Speedster and if that Battenkill goes down again I just might get one.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

love at first strip set... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Well guys after reading all of the reviews about the company and the reel itself the customers do a great job at selling the product so I pulled the trigger on the Allen....now new question?? Im tryiing to find a floating fly line that cast easy (my casting needs work). Id like something hi vis so when I practice I can see my loops easier and I like the idea of having a welded loop at least on the tip....any suggestions?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I've never used allen line, but they have a decent price... I'm using the Rio WFF 8wt. I don't think you'll have trouble seeing any fly line. It's pretty thick and bright. I've also heard courtland and airflo made good line. Then orvis and scientific angler make good line too. The line can get expensive... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Airflo Ridge is the least tangling line I have. Monic produces a nice clear line as well at a lower price than SA or Airflo.
I also have the Kraken and Trout 2 which really surprised me at the quality of a lower priced reel.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Rio Redfish is a good weight-forward line. The line is blue-gray, so not high vis, but it's easy enough to see.


----------

